# Zelensky:"Vorrei Bergoglio qui. Devo vedere Putin".



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Zelensky dalla metropolitana di Kiev davanti a centinaia di giornalisti in contemplazione:"Non temo per la mia vita non mi posso permettere di avere paura. I tentati omicidi? Io non ho paura, la mia famiglia ha paura per essere sincero. Io non ho il diritto di aver paura perché il nostro popolo ha dimostrato di non aver paura di niente. Se pensate che tema per la vita in occasione di un incontro con Putin, dico di no. Un leader sano di mente e normale non ha diritto di avere paura quando si combatte per la propria indipendenza".

"Auguro a tutti pace e vittoria e la vittoria ci sarà sicuramente. Perché Putin ha invaso l'Ucraina? E' difficile valutare i passi del presidente della Federazione russa. La guerra continua da 8 anni e noi non vogliamo abituarci a questa occupazione ma sta succedendo. Io penso che la Federazione russa ha sempre voluto raggiungere questo livello. Noi siamo stati gli unici a sognare la nostra indipendenza. Noi non siamo stati considerati dalla Federazione russa sia a livello di autorità che di informazione, non ci considera uno Stato indipendente, non considera la nostra cultura, indipendenza e sovranità, il che significa che secondo loro non abbiamo diritto alla nostra libertà e alla nostra autonomia

"Per quanto riguarda i negoziati insisto fin dall'inizio di farli con i vertici della Federazione russa, perché penso che i mediatori non possano avere l'effetto desiderato. Questa guerra può essere fermata solo da chi l'ha iniziata. Io vorrei mettere fine alla guerra, c'è la via diplomatica e la via militare e una persona sana di mente sceglie quella diplomatica per porre fine a centinaia di migliaia di vittime. I nostri partner, sia europei che Oltreoceano vedono quello che dice la Russia, cioè che l'Ucraina non vuole i negoziati, e tutti vedono che non è vero. Noi abbiamo la fiducia dei nostri partner, mentre nessuno si fida della Russia. Russia e fiducia sono contrari e non dei sinonimi".

"Non ho detto che voglio incontrare il presidente della Federazione russa. Io devo vedere il presidente Putin. Devo, se vogliamo risolvere questa guerra. Non sta a me dire se deve essere processato dal Tribunale internazionale. Questa guerra è diversa da tutte le altre del 21esimo secolo. Non ci sono mai stati così tanti stupri, violenze e crudeltà. Dopo l'Ucraina, la Russia passerà ad altri Paesi. Non c'è altra possibilità che gli occidentali ci aiutino, devono farlo, dobbiamo difenderci, l'altra possibilità è non avere uno Stato o un popolo. Non c'è alternativa e non la prendo nemmeno in considerazione".

"Sono grato a Papa Francesco per la sua posizione. L'ho incontrato quando si parlava di Markiv. Avrei voluto che lui venisse qui, che ci aiutasse a sbloccare i corridoi umanitari a Mariupol. E' presto per parlare di una sua visita ma noi lo aspettiamo. Di lui si fidano molte persone. Kiev vuole una tregua, un cessate il fuoco per salvare delle vite umane. Tutti gli aiuti sono necessari anche quelli della Santa Sede".

"Se fossimo stati parte della NATO, la Russia non ci avrebbe aggredito. Ne sono convinto, c'è stato un errore strategico da parte della NATO nel non far entrare l'Ucraina".

"Se verranno uccise le nostre persone a Mariupol, se si terranno i cosiddetti 'referendum' delle nuove repubbliche 'fantoccio', l'Ucraina uscirà dai negoziati”.

"Noi siamo in guerra contro la Russia e non vogliamo una guerra contro la Georgia, tutta Tblisi ci sostiene, il popolo georgiano ha chiesto di aiutarci a partire dalla rivoluzione e dall'inizio della guerra nel 2014. Io però non capisco perché i leader non applicano le sanzioni e si comportano così. Quale economia vogliono proteggere?”

"La regione di Kiev è stata occupata, ci sono state battaglie feroci, ma noi abbiamo de occupato il territorio. Per quanto riguarda le armi: se le avremo, riconquisteremo i territori facendo quello che è successo a Kiev. Purtroppo alcuni territori non siamo riusciti a riprenderli, sappiamo che ci vorrà tempo. Ma vediamo un cambiamento vero da parte dei nostri partner occidentali, è cambiata la velocità di risposta, è una velocità che aumenta. Se i fatti confermeranno le parole, riconquisteremo anche l'est dell'Ucraina. Mariupol è sotto assedio, è situazione difficile, continuano a bombardare da mare, cielo e artiglieria. Non appena saremo in grado di raggiungerli, ci saremo. Ma noi suggeriamo una soluzione umanitaria e offriamo uno scambio di feriti. I russi hanno ammazzato le persone. Noi siamo pronti a difendere Mariupol con le nostre forze, continuano ad accusarci, ma noi offriamo qualsiasi forma di scambio dei nostri ufficiali che sono in difficoltà e possono essere feriti".


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Ci manca solo Imbroglio. Ma non ci andrà mai.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo Imbroglio. Ma non ci andrà mai.


Poi lui è ortodosso, che pretende dal papa?
Non sa più chi tirare in mezzo


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Poi lui è ortodosso, che pretende dal papa?
> Non sa più chi tirare in mezzo



Chiamalo "Papa". Gli mancano solo le corna in testa.


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Chiamalo "Papa". Gli mancano solo le corna in testa.


La cosa buffa è che vuole incontrare Putin quando sa benissimo che quest'ultimo lo vorrà vedere solamente con gli occhi chiusi.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Poi lui è ortodosso, che pretende dal papa?
> Non sa più chi tirare in mezzo



Tutto fa brodo


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

"Se fossimo stati parte della NATO, la Russia non ci avrebbe aggredito. Ne sono convinto, c'è stato un errore strategico da parte della NATO nel non far entrare l'Ucraina".



Meno male che non vi hanno fatto entrare.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Chiamalo "Papa". Gli mancano solo le corna in testa.


 
mi ha deluso moltissimo.
Ma comunque vorrei capire l’apostolo Zelensky cosa pretende da Bergoglio?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> "Se fossimo stati parte della NATO, la Russia non ci avrebbe aggredito. Ne sono convinto, c'è stato un errore strategico da parte della NATO nel non far entrare l'Ucraina".
> 
> 
> 
> Meno male che non vi hanno fatto entrare.


Quoto.
Questi non devono entrare MAI


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky
> "Noi siamo in guerra contro la Russia e non vogliamo una guerra contro la Georgia, tutta Tblisi ci sostiene, il popolo georgiano ha chiesto di aiutarci a partire dalla rivoluzione e dall'inizio della guerra nel 2014.* Io però non capisco perché i leader non applicano le sanzioni e si comportano così. Quale economia vogliono proteggere?”*



Vogliono proteggere la LORO economia,inutile essere che non sei altro.
Spero che quanto prima sia levato di mezzo in ogni modo,perchè questa arroganza di pretendere che tutte le nazioni si pieghino alle SUE sanzioni contro la Russia,ha letteralmente stancato.

Combatti la tua guerra e non rompere le palle al mondo intero.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> "Se fossimo stati parte della NATO, la Russia non ci avrebbe aggredito. Ne sono convinto, c'è stato un errore strategico da parte della NATO nel non far entrare l'Ucraina".
> 
> 
> 
> Meno male che non vi hanno fatto entrare.


Scusa ma non volevi la pace a tutti i costi? La Russia prima di attaccare la NATO ci penserebbe cento volte, quindi teoricamente ha ragione. 
Probabilmente non ci sarebbe stata questa guerra.

Il punto è che L'Ucraina non aveva e non ha tutt'ora i criteri per entrare nella NATO.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> mi ha deluso moltissimo.
> Ma comunque vorrei capire l’apostolo Zelensky cosa pretende da Bergoglio?


gli chiederà dei 7 miliardi mensili


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusa ma non volevi la pace a tutti i costi? La Russia prima di attaccare la NATO ci penserebbe cento volte, quindi teoricamente ha ragione.
> Probabilmente non ci sarebbe stata questa guerra.
> 
> Il punto è che L'Ucraina non aveva e non ha tutt'ora i criteri per entrare nella NATO.



Certo che voglio la pace,ma se l’Ucraina nella Nato non è stata ammessa è perché non in possesso dei requisiti non per un errore della NATO stessa.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusa ma non volevi la pace a tutti i costi? La Russia prima di attaccare la NATO ci penserebbe cento volte, quindi teoricamente ha ragione.
> Probabilmente non ci sarebbe stata questa guerra.
> 
> Il punto è che L'Ucraina non aveva e non ha tutt'ora i criteri per entrare nella NATO.


Appunto quindi parliamo del nulla. Ma se fosse entrata questa guerra sarebbe stata anticipata. La Russia mai avrebbe “ceduto” l’ucraina , impossibile. E comunque meno male e spero non entrino MAI


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> gli chiederà dei 7 miliardi mensili


Chiede un prestito allo IOR?

Poi se non ripaga il debito gli fanno fare una brutta fine eh


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Appunto quindi parliamo del nulla. Ma se fosse entrata questa guerra sarebbe stata anticipata. La Russia mai avrebbe “ceduto” l’ucraina , impossibile. E comunque meno male e spero non entrino MAI



Ogni Nazione è libera di chiedere l’adesione a qualsiasi organizzazione che però non è certo tenuta ad accoglierla. 
Nel caso specifico l’Ucraina non aveva i requisiti e comunque, per me, la Nato (gli USA) dovrebbe avere a cuore il mantenimento degli equilibri non cercare di spostarli eccessivamente a proprio favore fornendo pretesti ad un dittatore conclamato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

Voglio la guerra tra papi Bergoglio vs Kirill, che si combattono con il bastone. 

In questo caso non avrei alcun dubbio e lo dico senza ambiguità, tiferei per Kirill.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Voglio la guerra tra papi Bergoglio vs Kirill, che si combattono con il bastone.


Non cadere nell'eresia per cortesia! Cirillo non è un Papa, né per noi, ma nemmeno dal punto di vista degli ortodossi


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Voglio la guerra tra papi Bergoglio vs Kirill, che si combattono con il bastone.
> 
> In questo caso non avrei alcun dubbio e lo dico senza ambiguità, tiferei per Kirill.



Anatema di @7vinte in arrivo


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Anatema di @7vinte in arrivo


Già fatto 
Papa Francesco sta antipatico anche a me ma per favore, "Ubi Petrus ibi ecclesia, et ubi Ecclesia, ibi nulla mors sed vita aeterna"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

Vado a confessarmi


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Già fatto
> Papa Francesco sta antipatico anche a me ma per favore, "Ubi Petrus ibi ecclesia, et ubi Ecclesia, ibi nulla mors sed vita aeterna"



Chissà perché non avevo dubbi nemmeno sul fatto che l’attuale Papa non riscuotesse la tua simpatia.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Voglio la guerra tra papi Bergoglio vs Kirill, che si combattono con il bastone.
> 
> In questo caso non avrei alcun dubbio e lo dico senza ambiguità, tiferei per Kirill.


il povero Jorge detto Francesco 85 anni e ginocchio malconcio, contro Vladimiro detto Cirillo 75 anni ex KGB.
la vedo male.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chissà perché non avevo dubbi nemmeno sul fatto che l’attuale Papa non riscuotesse la tua simpatia.



Non sai quanto mi manca Benedetto XVI <3


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Voglio la guerra tra papi Bergoglio vs Kirill, che si combattono con il bastone.
> 
> In questo caso non avrei alcun dubbio e lo dico senza ambiguità, tiferei per Kirill.



Kirill a capo della Chiesa di Roma sarebbe certamente molto più "Papa" di un anticristo come Imbroglio


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non sai quanto mi manca Benedetto XVI <3



Bergoglio è ormai Papa da 9 anni. Ne ha ora 85. Chissà cosa ci riserverà il futuro.

In ogni caso, è giusto che l’attuale Pontefice faccia qualcosa per far avvicinare le parti e farle trattare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non sai quanto mi manca Benedetto XVI <3



Ah con lui non faccio battutacce, del resto per me è ancora il vero papa in carica.
Vedevo proprio adesso un articolo del Corriere con titolo "La vita segreta di Ratzinger, le 5 donne con lui."
Che si riferisce a tutt'altro a cui punta l'ambiguità del titolo, ma intanto lo hanno piazzato lì e il lettore pensa subito a qualcos'altro... appena possono ci provono sempre a infamarlo...


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bergoglio è ormai Papa da 9 anni. Ne ha ora 85. Chissà cosa ci riserverà il futuro.
> 
> In ogni caso, è giusto che l’attuale Pontefice faccia qualcosa per far avvicinare le parti e farle trattare.



Magari il prossimo sarà Blanco. Tanto, ormai, ci si può aspettare di tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ah con lui non faccio battutacce, del resto per me è ancora il vero papa in carica.
> Vedevo proprio adesso un articolo del Corriere con titolo "La vita segreta di Ratzinger, le 5 donne con lui."
> Che si riferisce a tutt'altro a cui punta l'ambiguità del titolo, ma intanto lo hanno piazzato lì... appena possono ci provono sempre a infamarlo...


Basti vedere che la "rivoluzione" (sinistroide) di Papa Francesco ha sempre avuto l'opposizione del vaticANO e quando ha fatto delle dichiarazioni pro-gay e ambigue sull'aborto, ha prontamente ritrattato con dichiarazioni e/o fatti. Alla fine sto qui è solo un uomo-marketing per far avvicinare alla multinazionale vaticana una certa fascia di popolazione liberal e cambiare faccia, perchè stavano perdendo consensi viste anche le scarse capacità comunicative di Ratzinger, complice anche il fatto di essere il successore di uno come Woytila, che è stato un papa storico per molti versi.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Magari il prossimo sarà Blanco. Tanto, ormai, ci si può aspettare di tutto.



Forse sarà nero non Blanco…


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse sarà nero non Blanco…


Ma volesse il Cielo, il Card. Sarah è il mio sogno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse sarà nero non Blanco…



Magari! Il cardinale Sarah sarebbe la salvezza di questo mondo... ma piuttosto lo ammazzano...


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Magari! Il cardinale Sarah sarebbe la salvezza di questo mondo... ma piuttosto lo ammazzano...



Non lo conosco ma non ci vedrei nulla di strano ad avere un Papa nero.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ogni Nazione è libera di chiedere l’adesione a qualsiasi organizzazione che però non è certo tenuta ad accoglierla.
> Nel caso specifico l’Ucraina non aveva i requisiti e comunque, per me, la Nato (gli USA) dovrebbe avere a cuore il mantenimento degli equilibri non cercare di spostarli eccessivamente a proprio favore fornendo pretesti ad un dittatore conclamato.


L’ucraina è una nazione instabile e pericolosa per via del suo rapporto con la russi. Avrebbe portato e porterebbe solo guai


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Già fatto
> Papa Francesco sta antipatico anche a me ma per favore, "Ubi Petrus ibi ecclesia, et ubi Ecclesia, ibi nulla mors sed vita aeterna"


Io sono sempre per la chiesa ortodossa!


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre per la chiesa ortodossa!


Ereticoooo


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ereticoooo


Eh 
La capitale imperiale è Costantinopoli e la vera chiesa è quella ortodossa. Sono abbastanza lontano dalla chiesa cattolica


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh
> La capitale imperiale è Costantinopoli e la vera chiesa è quella ortodossa. Sono abbastanza lontano dalla chiesa cattolica


Speriamo Dio tocchi il tuo cuore e ti converta!


----------



## hakaishin (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Speriamo Dio tocchi il tuo cuore e ti converta!


Da cosa dovrebbe convertirmi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

Dai ragazzi, adesso non sforiamo troppo.
Torniamo in topic.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Da cosa dovrebbe convertirmi?


Sì, ho usato un termine errato. Diciamo che ti riporti sulla retta via, sei già cristiano


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, adesso non sforiamo troppo.
> Torniamo in topic.


Hai ragione


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato dal sito de La Repubblica la Polonia fino ad ora avrebbe fornito all’Ucraina armi per un valore di 1,6 miliardi di dollari.

Secondo quanto riportato dal sito del Corriere della Sera l’Italia potrebbe fornire all’Ucraina armi molte più pesanti di quelle consegnate fino ad ora.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito de La Repubblica la Polonia fino ad ora avrebbe fornito all’Ucraina armi per un valore di 1,6 miliardi di dollari.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito del Corriere della Sera l’Italia potrebbe fornire all’Ucraina armi molte più pesanti di quelle consegnate fino ad ora.



Mi sembra giusto,regaliamogli direttamente quelle in possesso dal nostro esercito.
Così per assurdo succederà come con le mascherine che avevamo donato alla Cina per solidarietà (che barzelletta,maledetto di maio), poi quando l'emergenza arrivò in italia, noi senza mascherine (e con la pupù fino al collo) siamo dovuti andare ad elemosinarle dagli stati dell'est


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Mi sembra giusto,regaliamogli direttamente quelle in possesso dal nostro esercito.*
> Così per assurdo succederà come con le mascherine che avevamo donato alla Cina per solidarietà (che barzelletta,maledetto di maio), poi quando l'emergenza arrivò in italia, noi senza mascherine (e con la pupù fino al collo) siamo dovuti andare ad elemosinarle dagli stati dell'est



Ok aiutarli ma non senza limiti. Zelensky ha il diritto di chiedere quello che gli pare e noi abbiamo il dovere di tutelarci.


----------



## Devil man (24 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vogliono proteggere la LORO economia,inutile essere che non sei altro.
> Spero che quanto prima sia levato di mezzo in ogni modo,perchè questa arroganza di pretendere che tutte le nazioni si pieghino alle SUE sanzioni contro la Russia,ha letteralmente stancato.
> 
> Combatti la tua guerra e non rompere le palle al mondo intero.


Mi sa ora inizia a preoccuparsi


----------



## Swaitak (24 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi sembra giusto,regaliamogli direttamente quelle in possesso dal nostro esercito.
> Così per assurdo succederà come con le mascherine che avevamo donato alla Cina per solidarietà (che barzelletta,maledetto di maio), poi quando l'emergenza arrivò in italia, noi senza mascherine (e con la pupù fino al collo) siamo dovuti andare ad elemosinarle dagli stati dell'est


io ricordo che quelli di europa europa ci fregavano le mascherine durante le spedizioni


----------



## malos (24 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky dalla metropolitana di Kiev davanti a centinaia di giornalisti in contemplazione:"Non temo per la mia vita non mi posso permettere di avere paura. I tentati omicidi? Io non ho paura, la mia famiglia ha paura per essere sincero. Io non ho il diritto di aver paura perché il nostro popolo ha dimostrato di non aver paura di niente. Se pensate che tema per la vita in occasione di un incontro con Putin, dico di no. Un leader sano di mente e normale non ha diritto di avere paura quando si combatte per la propria indipendenza".
> 
> "Auguro a tutti pace e vittoria e la vittoria ci sarà sicuramente. Perché Putin ha invaso l'Ucraina? E' difficile valutare i passi del presidente della Federazione russa. La guerra continua da 8 anni e noi non vogliamo abituarci a questa occupazione ma sta succedendo. Io penso che la Federazione russa ha sempre voluto raggiungere questo livello. Noi siamo stati gli unici a sognare la nostra indipendenza. Noi non siamo stati considerati dalla Federazione russa sia a livello di autorità che di informazione, non ci considera uno Stato indipendente, non considera la nostra cultura, indipendenza e sovranità, il che significa che secondo loro non abbiamo diritto alla nostra libertà e alla nostra autonomia
> 
> ...


Sta diventando la parodia del suo filmetto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi sembra giusto,regaliamogli direttamente quelle in possesso dal nostro esercito.
> Così per assurdo succederà come con le mascherine che avevamo donato alla Cina per solidarietà (che barzelletta,maledetto di maio), poi quando l'emergenza arrivò in italia, noi senza mascherine (e con la pupù fino al collo) siamo dovuti andare ad elemosinarle dagli stati dell'est


Senza svuotare le scorte di armi in casa non puoi comprarne dal padrone ed alzargli il Pil 

Di questo passo avranno più armi in Ucraina che nel resto d'Europa, speriamo non sia zelecoso a voler giocare a Risiko


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che l’Austria si è dichiarata contraria all’adesione immediata dell‘Ucraina alla UE.
​


----------



## hakaishin (24 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che l’Austria si è dichiarata contraria all’adesione immediata dell‘Ucraina alla UE.
> ​


Menomale. Non devono entrare mai.
Se voglio gli USA possono prenderseli loro e fare il 51mo stato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che l’Austria si è dichiarata contraria all’adesione immediata dell‘Ucraina alla UE.



Finalmente una nazione seria che si oppone a tutta questa imbecillità dilagante.
Non solo deve essere contraria ora,ma anche opporsi ad una sua futura adesione.

Stai a vedere che pagheremo noi la ricostruzione di quella nazione inutile


----------



## Swaitak (24 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Finalmente una nazione seria che si oppone a tutta questa imbecillità dilagante.
> Non solo deve essere contraria ora,ma anche opporsi ad una sua futura adesione.
> 
> Stai a vedere che pagheremo noi la ricostruzione di quella nazione inutile


su quello ho i miei dubbi, sarebbe una ricostruzione in stile Salerno-Reggio Calabria


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Menomale. Non devono entrare mai.
> Se voglio gli USA possono prenderseli loro e* fare il 51mo stato*



51esimo stato ufficiale o come ennesima colonia?


----------



## Swaitak (24 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> 51esimo stato ufficiale o come ennesima colonia?


ma a noi perche non la danno la stellina?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma a noi perche non la danno la stellina?



A noi hanno dato l’asta …


----------



## Shmuk (24 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il povero Jorge detto Francesco 85 anni e ginocchio malconcio, contro Vladimiro detto Cirillo 75 anni ex KGB.
> la vedo male.



Sì, ma Jorge viene dalla fine del mondo, ha vissuto pure sotto un regime e soprattutto ha un bel papagno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> su quello ho i miei dubbi, sarebbe una ricostruzione in stile Salerno-Reggio Calabria



Non ti credere,perchè la ricostruzione mica sarà affidata all'Italia 
Ma dell'Italia saranno utilizzati solamente i soldi di pantalone 

Siamo pur sempre uno dei maggiori contributori netti della UE.
Nel 2020 avevamo registrato un saldo negativo di quasi 7 miliardi...."regalati" alla UE più di 18 miliardi e ricevuti in cambio solamente poco più di 11 miliardi.

Per questo l'ucraina non dovrebbe entrare MAI nella UE.
Già mi gira le balle regalare costantemente soldi alla polonia,ungheria,slovacchia,ecc,ecc,ci manca solo l'ucraina !


----------



## Shmuk (24 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ti credere,perchè la ricostruzione mica sarà affidata all'Italia
> Ma dell'Italia saranno utilizzati solamente i soldi di pantalone
> 
> Siamo pur sempre uno dei maggiori contributori netti della UE.
> ...



L'Ucraina farebbe molto comodo all'UE da un punto di vista strategico in materia di risorse, a partire dal gas. Peccato ci abbiano pensato prima i ruossi...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina farebbe molto comodo all'UE da un punto di vista strategico in materia di risorse, a partire dal gas. Peccato ci abbiano pensato prima i ruossi...



Ok tutto, ma UE non significa Unione Economica bensì Unione Europea. Se deve essere altro mettiamoci pure la Turchia.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok tutto, ma UE non significa Unione Economica bensì Unione Europea. Se deve essere altro mettiamoci pure la Turchia.



L'Ucraina è molto più omogenea all'UE che la Turchia, converrai.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> 51esimo stato ufficiale o come ennesima colonia?


Stato ufficiale. La Santa Ucraina lo merita


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina è molto più omogenea all'UE che la Turchia, converrai.



Certo, ma non deve entrarci perché è stata aggredita o per nostre convenienze economiche. Se non ha i requisiti necessari deve retare fuori.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, ma non deve entrarci perché è stata aggredita o per nostre convenienze economiche. Se non ha i requisiti necessari deve retare fuori.



Bé, se fosse stato per me l'UE avrebbe dovuto essere molto più ristretta. Probabilmente non entrerà mai, ma a mio parere avrebbe meritato più di tanti altri lì ad est.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Stato ufficiale. La Santa Ucraina lo merita



Andassero dove vogliono ma non da noi. Non si può accogliere uno Stato in cui nazisti sono ben visti e compiono stermini solo perché uno peggiore lo ha aggradito.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Bé, se fosse stato per me l'UE avrebbe dovuto essere molto più ristretta. Probabilmente non entrerà mai, ma a mio parere avrebbe meritato più di tanti altri lì ad est.



Per me la UE dovrebbe comprendere solo gli Stati che hanno una comune identità e valori pienamente condivisi.


----------



## Andris (24 Aprile 2022)

*Trump in Ohio tra la folla:*

*"Il nostro paese è sulla via della distruzione, sta andando all'inferno, non è mai successo nulla del genere prima. 
Abbiamo un presidente che non capisce cosa diavolo succede.*
* Stringe le mani con l'aria, gira attorno e prende ordini dal coniglio pasquale."*


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Trump in Ohio tra la folla:*
> 
> *"Il nostro paese è sulla via della distruzione, sta andando all'inferno, non è mai successo nulla del genere prima.
> Abbiamo un presidente che non capisce cosa diavolo succede.*
> * Stringe le mani con l'aria, gira attorno e prende ordini dal coniglio pasquale."*


Propaganda, certamente, ma sfido anche gli odiatori di trump a dargli torto in queste parole


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un presidente che non capisce cosa diavolo succede.
> * Stringe le mani con l'aria, gira attorno e prende ordini dal coniglio pasquale."*



Hai capito Trumpo come picchia duro


----------



## Andris (24 Aprile 2022)

è successo di nuovo due giorni fa ad una cerimonia, Biden è proprio andato
si fantastica sulle condizioni di Putin quando ogni settimana vediamo il decadimento cerebrale di Biden.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Trump in Ohio tra la folla:*
> 
> *"Il nostro paese è sulla via della distruzione, sta andando all'inferno, non è mai successo nulla del genere prima.
> Abbiamo un presidente che non capisce cosa diavolo succede.*
> * Stringe le mani con l'aria, gira attorno e prende ordini dal coniglio pasquale."*



Certo che pure gli USA stanno messi bene…


----------



## pazzomania (24 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Trump in Ohio tra la folla:*
> 
> *"Il nostro paese è sulla via della distruzione, sta andando all'inferno, non è mai successo nulla del genere prima.
> Abbiamo un presidente che non capisce cosa diavolo succede.*
> * Stringe le mani con l'aria, gira attorno e prende ordini dal coniglio pasquale."*



Puahahaha in effetti non ha torto

Oltretutto secondo me, 10 minuti dopo le minacce del Vladimiro furioso, Trump avrebbe sicuramente risposto per le rime.


----------



## Andris (24 Aprile 2022)

*colloquio telefonico Erdogan - Zelensky, domani il presidente turco parlerà con Putin

Erdogan rilancia la mediazione in Turchia.*


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *colloquio telefonico Erdogan - Zelensky, domani il presidente turco parlerà con Putin
> 
> Erdogan rilancia la mediazione in Turchia.*



Magari tra dittatori si capiscono lui e Putin.


----------



## Andris (24 Aprile 2022)

*oggi c'è la visita a Kiev di Blinken, prima trasferta ucraina del governo USA da fine febbraio*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *colloquio telefonico Erdogan - Zelensky, domani il presidente turco parlerà con Putin
> 
> Erdogan rilancia la mediazione in Turchia.*



Quindi intensificazione e inasprimento della guerra garantito.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Aprile 2022)

I rospi di Tyson


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> I rospi di Tyson



Ahahahahaah stavolta si vede proprio che saluta il cartellone di sfondo


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> I rospi di Tyson


E c'è davvero chi é convinto che sto pupazzo salverà il mondo


----------



## hakaishin (24 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Andassero dove vogliono ma non da noi. Non si può accogliere uno Stato in cui nazisti sono ben visti e compiono stermini solo perché uno peggiore lo ha aggradito.


È uno stato indegno, come la Turchia o altri paesi già nell’Ue. Uno dei peggiori, mai nella nato e mai nell’ue


----------



## hakaishin (24 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Bé, se fosse stato per me l'UE avrebbe dovuto essere molto più ristretta. Probabilmente non entrerà mai, ma a mio parere avrebbe meritato più di tanti altri lì ad est.


Chiedo: in base a cosa avrebbe meritato più di altri paesi?


----------



## Andris (24 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


>


sì parlavo proprio di questa
comunque che Blinken si muova a Kiev al posto di Biden fa capire tutto


----------



## pazzomania (24 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> I rospi di Tyson



Tranquilli, alle prossime elezioni americane sleepy joe sarà ancora li a battagliare! 

LOL


----------



## Shmuk (24 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Chiedo: in base a cosa avrebbe meritato più di altri paesi?



Innanzitutto basta vederli e sentirli: saranno invocazioni un pò "pelose", ma il loro richiamo a libertà, democrazia e cooperazione è schiettamente europeo, e questo spirito s'intravedeva anche prima del 2014. Poi non solo parlano, dimostrano anche coi fatti la loro determinazione in una situazione terribile. Per ultimo le potenzialità della nazione, mal sfruttate fino ad ora, erano/sono enormi; facendo aggio sulla loro voglia di entrare, il potenziale beneficio materiale arrecabile al resto dell'Unione è certamente maggiore di quello dato da altre nazioni ad est.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Aprile 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto basta vederli e sentirli: saranno invocazioni un pò "pelose", ma il loro richiamo a libertà, democrazia e cooperazione è schiettamente europeo, e questo spirito s'intravedeva anche prima del 2014. Poi non solo parlano, dimostrano anche coi fatti la loro determinazione in una situazione terribile. Per ultimo le potenzialità della nazione, mal sfruttate fino ad ora, erano/sono enormi; facendo aggio sulla loro voglia di entrare, il potenziale beneficio materiale arrecabile al resto dell'Unione è certamente maggiore di quello dato da altre nazioni ad est.


Sulle potenzialità sono d’accordo ma hanno solo questo. Il resto è roba che non esiste e che deriva dalla visione distorta della guerra. Sono sempre stati indegni: corrotti, non democratici, voglia di libertà a parole, il loro tessuto politico e culturale è sempre stato intrecciato con la Russia, sono opportunisti. Una piccola Russia che non ce l’ha fatta.


----------



## Andris (24 Aprile 2022)

*John Kirby, portavoce del Pentagono alla stampa:

"Abbiamo comunicato all'India, come ad altri paesi, che non vogliamo che facciano affidamento sulla Russia per le loro esigenze di difesa"*


tutto alla luce del sole...strapotere mediatico tale da poter dire pubblicamente tutto questo a un paese neanche NATO


----------



## livestrong (24 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *colloquio telefonico Erdogan - Zelensky, domani il presidente turco parlerà con Putin
> 
> Erdogan rilancia la mediazione in Turchia.*


Nobel per la pace a erdogan, lui sì che è un baluardo della libertà


----------



## Andris (24 Aprile 2022)

in attesa del sesto pacchetto di folli sanzioni la prossima settimana, il riepilogo di chi subisce di più in UE



>


----------



## pazzomania (24 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in attesa del sesto pacchetto di folli sanzioni la prossima settimana, il riepilogo di chi subisce di più in UE



Il paese dei "no" subisce sempre qualsiasi minimo cambiamento.
Abbastanza matematico purtroppo.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *John Kirby, portavoce del Pentagono alla stampa:
> 
> "Abbiamo comunicato all'India, come ad altri paesi, che non vogliamo che facciano affidamento sulla Russia per le loro esigenze di difesa"*
> 
> ...



Eh dai, tra 50 anni saremo succubi della Cina o di qualche Unione Africana.

Non vedrai mai l' Italia dettare legge, vai sereno.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in attesa del sesto pacchetto di folli sanzioni la prossima settimana, il riepilogo di chi subisce di più in UE


ah pensavo la Crucconia, bello essere tra i ricchissima paesi dell 'est


----------



## Andris (24 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ah pensavo la Crucconia, bello essere tra i ricchissima paesi dell 'est


non è solo per il gas, è uno schema per tutte le sanzioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2022)

*L'Ucraina avanza richiesta formale al festival di Cannes di boicottare il film "Comme Z" (in ingese "The Final Cut") per la Z nella locandina.
Ma la pellicola altro non è che un film di zombie.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'Ucraina avanza richiesta formale al festival di Cannes di boicottare il film "Comme Z" (in ingese "The Final Cut") per la Z nella locandina.
> Ma la pellicola altro non è che un film di zombie.*



E adesso che facciamo, censuriamo Zorro?


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'Ucraina avanza richiesta formale al festival di Cannes di boicottare il film "Comme Z" (in ingese "The Final Cut") per la Z nella locandina.
> Ma la pellicola altro non è che un film di zombie.*


Ma datevi fuoco!


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'Ucraina avanza richiesta formale al festival di Cannes di boicottare il film "Comme Z" (in ingese "The Final Cut") per la Z nella locandina.
> Ma la pellicola altro non è che un film di zombie.*


Beh se e importante per lui non vedo il problema.. lo chiameremo Elensky


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'Ucraina avanza richiesta formale al festival di Cannes di boicottare il film "Comme Z" (in ingese "The Final Cut") per la Z nella locandina.
> Ma la pellicola altro non è che un film di zombie.*


Ahia: non sarà un caso che l’invasione dell’Ucraina sia iniziata sotto il governo di Zelensky? Gli consiglierei farsi chiamare Elensky d’ora in poi, per evitare ambiguità di ogni sorta.


----------



## sunburn (24 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il paese dei "no" subisce sempre qualsiasi minimo cambiamento.
> Abbastanza matematico purtroppo.


Ça va sans dire.
Tra l’altro, ci fossimo rifiutati di aderire alle sanzioni, USA e UE ci avrebbero asfaltati da ogni punto di vista e probabilmente sarebbero state mazzate ben più pesanti(e quelli oggi contrari alle sanzioni alla Russia avrebbero detto “ma è da folli mettersi contro i propri alleati UE e NATO”… ).
Fino a quando non ci si renderà conto che è principalmente colpa nostra se siamo totalmente irrilevanti quando si tratta di decidere qualcosa, andrà sempre peggio.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'Ucraina avanza richiesta formale al festival di Cannes di boicottare il film "Comme Z" (in ingese "The Final Cut") per la Z nella locandina.
> Ma la pellicola altro non è che un film di zombie.*


  
non può essere così iditota
Lo fa di proposito


----------



## Swaitak (24 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E adesso che facciamo, censuriamo Zorro?


anche Zan


----------



## hakaishin (24 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> anche Zan


Quindi Zanzibar si chiamerà Anibar?
E non andremo più allo Zoo ma allo Oo?
È un bel casino ma se lo dice Elensky, va fatto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'Ucraina avanza richiesta formale al festival di Cannes di boicottare il film "Comme Z" (in ingese "The Final Cut") per la Z nella locandina.
> Ma la pellicola altro non è che un film di zombie.*



Il comico una cosa buona l'ha fatta,senza il suo intervento non avrei mai saputo di questo film a tema zombesco  
E i film di zombie sono sempre i benvenuti


----------



## pazzomania (24 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ça va sans dire.
> Tra l’altro, ci fossimo rifiutati di aderire alle sanzioni, USA e UE ci avrebbero asfaltati da ogni punto di vista e probabilmente sarebbero state mazzate ben più pesanti(e quelli oggi contrari alle sanzioni alla Russia avrebbero detto “ma è da folli mettersi contro i propri alleati UE e NATO”… ).
> Fino a quando non ci si renderà conto che è principalmente colpa nostra se siamo totalmente irrilevanti quando si tratta di decidere qualcosa, andrà sempre peggio.



Per capire la mentalità italiota, basta guardare l' economia: prendi i soldi e scappa.

Inglesi e francesi non ci battevano ne per popolazione ne produzione.
Eppure loro hanno montagne di gruppi economici potentissimi ed in espansione.

Da noi, appena schiatta il nonno che ha creato l' azienda, i nipoti si pappano i soldi e vendono al miglior offerente.

Siamo fatti cosi, lamentosi, pretenziosi, e con la lungimiranza di 3 mesi.
Abbiamo tante qualità sicuramente, ma su certe cose non ci batte nessuno.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'Ucraina avanza richiesta formale al festival di Cannes di boicottare il film "Comme Z" (in ingese "The Final Cut") per la Z nella locandina.
> Ma la pellicola altro non è che un film di zombie.*



Mah, per me siccome tutto il.mondo è paese, è molto probabile che anche loro abbiano i loro nulla facenti che fanno battaglie su questioni a cui non interessa un cavolo a nessuno!

Dubito assai che in un paese raso al suolo con il futuro distrutto, freghi qualcosa di un film che ha una Z nel titolo...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *John Kirby, portavoce del Pentagono alla stampa:
> 
> "Abbiamo comunicato all'India, come ad altri paesi, che non vogliamo che facciano affidamento sulla Russia per le loro esigenze di difesa"*
> 
> ...



Ecco come i benefattori del Mondo mostrano il loro rispetto della sovranità altrui.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi Zanzibar si chiamerà Anibar?
> E non andremo più allo Zoo ma allo Oo?
> È un bel casino ma se lo dice Elensky, va fatto



Zorro è rovinato


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Ma Zelensky non ha ancora chiesto di imporre il divieto per i cittadini UE di sposarsi con cittadini russi?


----------



## hakaishin (24 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma Zelensky non ha ancora chiesto di imporre il divieto per i cittadini UE di sposarsi con cittadini russi?


È il prossimo passo. Poi imporrà di cancellare la cultura russa dal mondo e di bandire le opere di dostoevskij, gogol, gonkarov, bulgakov ecc
Ci sta, in fin dei conti è aggredito!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È il prossimo passo. Poi imporrà di cancellare la cultura russa dal mondo e di bandire le opere di dostoevskij, gogol, gonkarov, bulgakov ecc
> Ci sta, in fin dei conti è aggredito!



Sarà imposto anche lo studio dell‘ucraino in tutte le scuole.


----------



## Andris (25 Aprile 2022)

*Capo del Pentagono:*

*"Noi vogliamo vedere la Russia indebolita a un livello tale che non possa più fare cose come l'invasione dell'Ucraina"*


no comment...


----------



## Andris (25 Aprile 2022)

*Ennesima chance di uscire dall'acciaieria isolata di Mariupol

"Dalle 14, ora di Mosca, l'esercito russo e gli ucraini indipendenti fermeranno le ostilità in modo unilaterale per far uscire i civili che potranno andare in qualsiasi direzione da loro indicata"*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Capo del Pentagono:
> 
> "Noi vogliamo vedere la Russia indebolita a un livello tale che non possa più fare cose come l'invasione dell'Ucraina"*
> 
> ...



Gli USA non vogliono concorrenti. Solo loro devono poter invadere chi vogliono.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Capo del Pentagono:
> 
> "Noi vogliamo vedere la Russia indebolita a un livello tale che non possa più fare cose come l'invasione dell'Ucraina"*
> 
> ...



Hanno gettato la maschera  
Ecco perchè spingono a più non posso NON con la diplomazia,ma con l'invio delle armi.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hanno gettato la maschera
> Ecco perchè spingono a più non posso NON con la diplomazia,ma con l'invio delle armi.



Stanno foraggiando l’Ucraina da anni per arrivare a Putin. Si devono fermare ora che hanno l’occasione di farlo cadere?


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA non vogliono concorrenti. Solo loro devono poter invadere chi vogliono.


I soli padroni del mondo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stanno foraggiando l’Ucraina da anni per arrivare a Putin. Si devono fermare ora che hanno l’occasione di farlo cadere?



Infatti era una frecciata ai "protettori" dei difensori del mondo.
"No,gli USA non hanno alcun interesse,lo fanno per la libertahhhhhh dell'ugrainah"


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Capo del Pentagono:
> 
> "Noi vogliamo vedere la Russia indebolita a un livello tale che non possa più fare cose come l'invasione dell'Ucraina"*
> 
> ...


Ma sono del mestiere?


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Capo del Pentagono:*
> 
> *"Noi vogliamo vedere la Russia indebolita a un livello tale che non possa più fare cose come l'invasione dell'Ucraina"*



Dal loro punto di vista però non potete biasimarli.

Venire ogni volta poi a salvarci dai casini costa loro miliardi e sopratutto vite.

Stavolta fanno diversamente


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

Pure il 25 aprile è diventata la festa dell'Ucraina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pure il 25 aprile è diventata la festa dell'Ucraina



Il tanto acclamato Calenda che canta Bella Ciao con la Bonino ai piedi e il bandierone dell'Ucraina in mano...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tanto acclamato Calenda che canta Bella Ciao con la Bonino ai piedi e il bandierone dell'Ucraina in mano...


Sarebbe roba da olocausto nucleare..che schifo


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma sono del mestiere?



Certo, si sono mossi in Ucraina con tale discrezione che Putin non si è accorto di essere il vero bersaglio


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tanto acclamato Calenda che canta Bella Ciao con la Bonino ai piedi e il bandierone dell'Ucraina in mano...



Un babbeo Renzi che non ce l'ha fatta


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tanto acclamato Calenda che canta Bella Ciao con la Bonino ai piedi e il bandierone dell'Ucraina in mano...


Schiaccia il bottone vladimiro


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, si sono mossi in Ucraina con tale discrezione che Putin non si è accorto di essere il vero bersaglio


Ci proteggono cit .


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tanto acclamato Calenda che canta Bella Ciao con la Bonino ai piedi e il bandierone dell'Ucraina in mano...


Incredibile quanto ci indignavamo ai tempi di Berlusconi se si pensa che CHIUNQUE sia arrivato dopo é stato peggiore del precedente, tra l'entusiasmo dei cogli1 che li votano pure


----------



## Andris (25 Aprile 2022)

*Milano, dura contestazione a Letta

"Servo della NATO, fuori il Pd dal corteo"*


----------



## Sam (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tanto acclamato Calenda che canta Bella Ciao con la Bonino ai piedi e il bandierone dell'Ucraina in mano...


Gente che canta Bella Ciao, salvo poi votare politiche segregazioniste, invocare campi di concentramento per i non vaccinati e usare lo stato d'emergenza come metodo di governo a colpi di decreto che esautorano l'autorità del Parlamento.


----------



## Andris (25 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dal loro punto di vista però non potete biasimarli.
> 
> Venire ogni volta poi a salvarci dai casini costa loro miliardi e sopratutto vite.
> 
> Stavolta fanno diversamente





>


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Milano, dura contestazione a Letta
> 
> "Servo della NATO, fuori il Pd dal corteo"*



Come scrivevo ieri.
Siamo i primi fautori della cancel culture.

Siamo nella Nato da 70 anni, saremo pure servi.. mettiamo 3 euro all' anno e abbiamo protezione per 100

Ma ormai, qualsiasi cosa faccia l'occidente viene schifata da chiunque sia occidentale.
Poi sono i puoteriiiihh fortihhhh a spingere per la cancellazione della nostra storia.

Vorrei vedere la faccia da Einstein che hanno i vari manifestanti..

La prima domanda che gli farei per percularli sarebbe di dirmi il significato dell' acronimo NATO


----------



## Andris (25 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come scrivevo ieri.
> Siamo i primi fautori della cancel culture.
> 
> Siamo nella Nato da 70 anni, saremo pure servi.. mettiamo 3 euro all' anno e abbiamo protezione per 100.000
> ...


penso che si sia ripagato il debito abbondantemente già decenni orsono, non con i soldi che sono l'ultimo dei problemi ma con la presenza garantita nel cuore dello stato con tutto ciò che ne consegue.
ancora che si parla dei giovani americani sbarcati in Sicilia ottant'anni fa...
anche se si dice NATO, poi sono praticamente gli Stati Uniti e qualche volta il Regno Unito a tessere le fila
non a caso quando entra un nuovo membro nella NATO bisogna andare a Washington per ufficializzare


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Milano, dura contestazione a Letta
> 
> "Servo della NATO, fuori il Pd dal corteo"*


Opsss
Ma la maggioranza non era pro nato e pro guerra ?


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> penso che si sia ripagato il debito abbondantemente già decenni orsono, non con i soldi che sono l'ultimo dei problemi ma con la presenza garantita nel cuore dello stato con tutto ciò che ne consegue.
> ancora che si parla dei giovani americani sbarcati in Sicilia ottant'anni fa...
> anche se si dice NATO, poi sono praticamente gli Stati Uniti e qualche volta il Regno Unito a tessere le fila
> non a caso quando entra un nuovo membro nella NATO bisogna andare a Washington per ufficializzare



È uguale, gli unici 70 anni di pace e benessere nella storia del mondo, sono stati in America e Europa, da quando esiste la Nato.

Questo è un fatto incontrovertibile.

Gli stessi che odiano questo benessere e questo sistema sono quelli anti-guerra (che senza Nato invece avrebbero) e quelli che vanno in tilt per un ristorante chiuso ( e fuori dal sistema occidentale andare in un ristorante è quasi un lusso,la maggioranza ha altri problemi)

La cancel culture, la stiamo portando avanti proprio noi.
A sputare nel.piatto dove abbiamo mangiato fino ad ingrassare per mezzo secolo abbondante


----------



## Andris (25 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È uguale, gli unici 70 anni di pace e benessere nella storia del mondo, sono stati in America e Europa, da quando esiste la Nato.
> 
> Questo è un fatto incontrovertibile.
> 
> Gli stessi che odiano questo benessere e questo sistema sono quelli anti-guerra (che senza Nato invece avrebbero) e quelli che vanno in tilt per un ristorante chiuso ( e fuori dal sistema occidentale andare in un ristorante è quasi un lusso)


stai dicendo le stesse cose che si sentono quando si giustifica l'Europa

"ha tanti problemi ma ha garantito la pace"

hanno dato un premio nobel pure...

in realtà la pace ce l'hanno anche posti fuori dall'Europa politica e dalla NATO...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stai dicendo le stesse cose che si sentono quando si giustifica l'Europa
> 
> "ha tanti problemi ma ha garantito la pace"
> 
> ...



Pace e benessere, accoppiati.

Non dimenticare mai la fortuna che hai avuto nella vita.

Che su 5 esseri umani, tu (e io) sei quello fortunato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Milano, dura contestazione a Letta
> 
> "Servo della NATO, fuori il Pd dal corteo"*



Cortocircuiti sinistroidi, queste pagliacciate in piazza 25 aprile/1 maggio con sfilate varie di bandiere rosse (con varie sfumature e disegnini diversi), belle ciao, vecchi novantenni e politici ipocriti danno sempre spettacolo 
Diciamo che qualche bandiera blu e gialla quest'anno ha spezzato un po' la monotonia monocolore rossa


----------



## Andris (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cortocircuiti sinistroidi, queste pagliacciate in piazza 25 aprile/1 maggio con sfilate varie di bandiere rosse (con varie sfumature e disegnini diversi), belle ciao, vecchi novantenni e politici ipocriti danno sempre spettacolo
> Diciamo che qualche bandiera blu e gialla quest'anno ha spezzato un po' la monotonia monocolore rossa


partiti già da ieri dove il grillino senatore Petrocelli aveva scritto "buona liberaZione", al che abbiamo scoperto che pure in Italia abbiamo i maniaci della lettera Z (ovest in russo) come in Lituania et similia
poi oggi lotta tra Vauro, che ha definito Mattarella non più garante della Costituzione, e altri militanti in piazza


----------



## Swaitak (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cortocircuiti sinistroidi, queste pagliacciate in piazza 25 aprile/1 maggio con sfilate varie di bandiere rosse (con varie sfumature e disegnini diversi), belle ciao, vecchi novantenni e politici ipocriti danno sempre spettacolo
> Diciamo che qualche bandiera blu e gialla quest'anno ha spezzato un po' la monotonia monocolore rossa


Bella ciao canzone stuprata dell'anno probabilmente


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cortocircuiti sinistroidi, queste pagliacciate in piazza 25 aprile/1 maggio con sfilate varie di bandiere rosse (con varie sfumature e disegnini diversi), belle ciao, vecchi novantenni e politici ipocriti danno sempre spettacolo
> Diciamo che qualche bandiera blu e gialla quest'anno ha spezzato un po' la monotonia monocolore rossa


Una schifezza disgustosa. Mai che ci sia un asteroide in giro…


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stai dicendo le stesse cose che si sentono quando si giustifica l'Europa
> 
> "ha tanti problemi ma ha garantito la pace"
> 
> ...


La nato non si può criticare 
Permette di fare i rambo davanti ad un pc


----------



## Swaitak (25 Aprile 2022)

*News: Sono state udite esplosioni nei pressi dell'edificio del ministero della Sicurezza dello Stato a Tiraspol (Transnistria)*


----------



## Swaitak (25 Aprile 2022)

E si parte con la Moldavia


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Milano, dura contestazione a Letta
> 
> "Servo della NATO, fuori il Pd dal corteo"*



Hanno detto solo la verità.


----------



## Andris (25 Aprile 2022)

oggi interessante intervista su La Verità alla nipote di Enrico Mattei, ucciso dai francesi perchè perseguiva interessi nazionali italiani in conflitto con i loro e di altri della NATO.



>


----------



## Andris (25 Aprile 2022)

*ex cancelliere Schroeder al New York Times:*
*
"Un Paese come la Russia non può essere isolato a lungo termine, né politicamente né economicamente. 
L'industria tedesca ha bisogno di materie prime che la Russia ha. 
Non si tratta solo di petrolio e gas, ma anche di terre rare

Dopo la fine dell'operazione speciale, si dovrà interagire nuovamente con la Federazione Russa.*
*È così che accade sempre".*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ex cancelliere Schroeder al New York Times:*
> 
> *"Un Paese come la Russia non può essere isolato a lungo termine, né politicamente né economicamente.
> L'industria tedesca ha bisogno di materie prime che la Russia ha.
> ...



Queste dichiarazioni gli costeranno caro.


----------



## Djici (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ex cancelliere Schroeder al New York Times:*
> 
> *"Un Paese come la Russia non può essere isolato a lungo termine, né politicamente né economicamente.
> L'industria tedesca ha bisogno di materie prime che la Russia ha.
> ...


Il solo fatto che usa l'espressione "operazione speciale" mi fa dire che questo non e di certo "super partes"


----------



## Swaitak (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ex cancelliere Schroeder al New York Times:*
> 
> *"Un Paese come la Russia non può essere isolato a lungo termine, né politicamente né economicamente.
> L'industria tedesca ha bisogno di materie prime che la Russia ha.
> ...


Solo un finto buonista può dargli torto


----------



## Andris (25 Aprile 2022)

Orsini ieri sera da Giletti:

*"Draghi vuole la guerra, non la pace.
E' un burattino nelle mani di Washington, è il Lukashenko di Biden.*

Nella mia famiglia ci sono persone di religione ebraica, io sono antifascista.
*I miei detrattori sono grandissimi disonesti: le mie parole erano una critica all'Occidente che ha le mani sporche di sangue per bambini massacrati in Siria, in Iraq e Afghanistan.
La mia frase sui bambini in dittatura era riferita al Medio Oriente.
I furbi e disonesti hanno spostato l'attenzione sul fascismo, io non ho mai parlato di fascismo

E' una bufala quella sul M5S.*
*Non l’ho voluta smentire per prendermi gioco dei miei detrattori. *
Il Movimento 5 Stelle non mi ha mai contattato.
In questi giorni mi sono fatto un sacco di risate

Io mi sento un combattente e in questi 2 mesi ho sconfitto tutti i nemici.
E' possibile che io perda questa battaglia, non so cosa faranno i miei avversari.
Ma in questo momento sono assolutamente dominante nel campo di battaglia della cultura.
L'immagine di un eretico sul rogo non corrisponde a quello che sto facendo

*Il Pd è il partito che mi attacca di più, io ho votato quasi sempre Pd. 
Ci sono persone nel partito che attaccano privati cittadini"*


----------



## Andris (25 Aprile 2022)

*intanto si slitta a Bruxelles, sesto pacchetto sanzioni rinviato*

*qualche paese ha messo il veto sul petrolio russo da boicottare, anche se comunque non era a breve termine come il carbone.*


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Orsini ieri sera da Giletti:

*"Draghi vuole la guerra, non la pace.
E' un burattino nelle mani di Washington, è il Lukashenko di Biden.*

Non credo sia una questione di Draghi burattino ma di Italia. Noi non siamo alleati alla pari agli USA, ne siamo più o meno una colonia. Draghi si è solo dovuto adeguare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Aprile 2022)

*Il festival di Cannes, in accordo con il regista, modifica il titolo del film di zombie "Comme Z" in "Cut!" dopo la protesta ucraina.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il festival di Cannes, in accordo con il regista, modifica il titolo del film di zombie "Comme Z" in "Cut!" dopo la protesta ucraina.*


Per coerenza dovrebbero cambiare pure il nome di Zelensky...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il festival di Cannes, in accordo con il regista, modifica il titolo del film di zombie "Comme Z" in "Cut!" dopo la protesta ucraina.*



Si sta decisamente esagerando.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il festival di Cannes, in accordo con il regista, modifica il titolo del film di zombie "Comme Z" in "Cut!" dopo la protesta ucraina.*


----------



## sunburn (25 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il solo fatto che usa l'espressione "operazione speciale" mi fa dire che questo non e di certo "super partes"


Beh dopo il cancellierato è andato a lavorare per Gazprom…


----------



## Swaitak (25 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il festival di Cannes, in accordo con il regista, modifica il titolo del film di zombie "Comme Z" in "Cut!" dopo la protesta ucraina.*


Minghia, il milan può cancellare tutte le frasi su Ibra tipo '' iZ coming ecc'', prendi nota Gaz


----------



## vota DC (25 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ennesima chance di uscire dall'acciaieria isolata di Mariupol
> 
> "Dalle 14, ora di Mosca, l'esercito russo e gli ucraini indipendenti fermeranno le ostilità in modo unilaterale per far uscire i civili che potranno andare in qualsiasi direzione da loro indicata"*


I soldati nell'Azovstal non possono sparare ai russi (faranno pure la sfilata i russi), ma il cessate fuoco è unilaterale russo....vuol dire che quelli dell'azovstal spareranno alla schiena ai civili che cercheranno di uscire?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Il portavoce della Casa Bianca ha dichiarato che gli Usa faranno di tutto per respingere le ambizioni della Russia.


----------

